# 1941 Delta 1340



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, time for it's own thread.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's what that picture was.....(last one)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> That's what that picture was.....(last one)



I told you they spun some big cutters on it, that is a cutter straight from the catalog/manual that came with the shaper.

I still did not find the RPM's but, by doing a little math on the ratio of the pulley size, it should spin right at 10,000 rpms, maybe a shade under.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's gonna be sexy after you are all done with it Darcy. Brian was helping me all weekend with my treasure hunting too. Almost bought an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Cool shaper!

So I assume that's a steel bit instead of carbide since it's an OEM bit? Bet that doesn't last too long before needed a sharpen :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

framerman said:


> That's gonna be sexy after you are all done with it Darcy. Brian was helping me all weekend with my treasure hunting too. Almost bought an aircraft carrier.



aircraft carrier.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Remodelor said:


> Cool shaper!
> 
> So I assume that's a steel bit instead of carbide since it's an OEM bit? Bet that doesn't last too long before needed a sharpen :laughing:



I would think it was high speed steel.

The mill shop by my house only uses HSS, says it leaves a better finish but, needs a bit more attention vs. carbide.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Aircraft carrier


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm always a little worried about screw tightened cutters that could fly apart with 
centripetal forces. But I do know that they have used those since the '20's, and Amana continues to make them. So I guess I just a little paranoid


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I'm always a little worried about screw tightened cutters that could fly apart with
> centripetal forces. But I do know that they have used those since the '20's, and Amana continues to make them. So I guess I just a little paranoid



I am already developing a fear of sharp spinning things, thanks for fueling the fire. I am not sure if I am going to buy knives for those or get new cutter heads.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Should we start calling you three finger Warner or just Lefty?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Should we start calling you three finger Warner or just Lefty?



Now I am not going to use it out of fear.:laughing:

Maybe I would lose all my fingers except my middle one's.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nice $400 donation. Put a frame around it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Should we start calling you three finger Warner or just Lefty?


The problem with those multi-piece cutters isn't losing fingers, it's getting gut shot or worse.

My dad has a moulder head cutter for his old Sears 1/2" arbor table saw with replaceable knifes. I too scared to use it, could get a shot right into the middle of the forehead.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is why they have serrated cutter now. But those are pretty safe. If you feel a little nervous put some red Loctite on the leading edges where they meet the hub. Nothing is going nowhere if the nut is tightened properly.

I only get nervous when I am using a rub bearing on a 5" panel cutter spinning at 10,000 RPM. Hearing the noise, seeing the blur of the cutter just sitting there in open air is a bit concerning. I have a few other rather large cutters that I use rub bearings on that should put a bit of fear into you.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Aircraft carrier=15" Woodward jointer. 9' bed. 

It was down by Leo. Was gonna ask him to go on the cheech and chong road trip :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is all apart and I only found one actual broken part.
It was brazed a few times before.:whistling


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you get parts for that thing, that sucks.
Did you know it was broken when you bought it.
From reading other post on it,
I thought it was plug and play, just needed three phase.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CCCo. said:


> Can you get parts for that thing, that sucks.
> Did you know it was broken when you bought it.
> From reading other post on it,
> I thought it was plug and play, just needed three phase.



I didn't know it was broken, I don't think the guy I bought it from did either.

I can get the whole assembly with all the rods, gears and such but, it costs almost as much as the shaper did.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

More brazing.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*..........*

emm....emmm.... "Adjustment Screw bracket".... part #LSR-3A:whistling http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=85649&p=587658&hilit=Delta+shaper+parts#p587658 :whistling


B..


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Brazing isn't working, or so it appears.
I think its cast iron? If so I would clean it up, and use a nickel type rod to arc weld it back.

If you dont have anyone to do it, I might know someone :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> emm....emmm.... "Adjustment Screw bracket".... part #LSR-3A:whistling http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=85649&p=587658&hilit=Delta+shaper+parts#p587658 :whistling
> 
> 
> B..


Need to be registered to view that Brian.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> More brazing.


I hate brazing CI


PrestigeR&D said:


> emm....emmm.... "Adjustment Screw bracket".... part #LSR-3A:whistling http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=85649&p=587658&hilit=Delta+shaper+parts#p587658 :whistling
> 
> 
> B..


I just sent him an email, found that on my own.



CCCo. said:


> Brazing isn't working, or so it appears.
> I think its cast iron? If so I would clean it up, and use a nickel type rod to arc weld it back.
> 
> If you dont have anyone to do it, I might know someone :whistling


I can take it down the street, I know a really good fabricator.
thanks.



Leo G said:


> Need to be registered to view that Brian.


I could see it.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*gut dann,,,,*

Aber ich schweife ab,,,, :whistlinggut hier ist das Diagramm. und der tatsächlichen Teil...Lee



B


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Warner.....*

$90.00 and it's yours... just got the news........and that inc shipping...:whistling:whistling


B.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ermöglicht nicht starten diese wieder Brian.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Okay*

Ich werde LAY OFF THE GERMAN leo

chiedo se Darcy ha ottenuto la notizia o egli può avere barbabietola da me ad esso... tale Rat...:shifty::laughing:


B.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Funny Brian.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to use that report button on you two.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'll just delete it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I'll just delete it.


Power monger.:whistling:laughing:


Brian confused the guy I want to buy that from too, thanks.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Warner....*

meglio arrivare per il mothership... appena un PM da Chris... ha un'altra parte interessata che LRS-3A......Chris mi ha detto è la parte esatta # e l'unità è in gran forma....:thumbup: 

Britanio...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like german tools but, not the language.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Parts will be sent out monday.

Just got to get my crap together and get the cabinet holes patched and filled.
I am going to smooth over the original switch hole since the shaper has a different power switch and a forward and reverse switch as well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Make it all purty.

















Then sell it for 4x what you bought it for to Brian. Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Warner, have you got a power feeder for that thing?

I've got an old Poitras, but I'm not using it until I get the power feeder.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

katoman said:


> Warner, have you got a power feeder for that thing?
> 
> I've got an old Poitras, but I'm not using it until I get the power feeder.


A guy I know is letting me have one that he is not using.

I would feel better having one on for sure.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Make it all purty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure he would appreciated the color I am going to paint it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gut Leo....*

Very Funny Leo..... jetzt warum brauche ich 2 Shaper? ..... Wenn es mir... Ich würde es VISTA grün malen....

It's original color ( to the best of my knowledge) was battleship grey... 


Vista green is a great color... check it out..... :thumbsup: 

Ich habe einen Vorschlag Leo......
Vielleicht können Sie ihm Ihre Jet-Planer Handel.... Ich kann kommen zu Warners Ort... ersetzen die Lager.... stellen einige Anpassung Fine tune Her...get Ihr & läuft wie eine Switch-Uhr...Warum?....... ich fühle mich wirklich leid für Sie...Sie wurde vollständig ignoriert und vernachlässigt..................
Nachdem alle..... ...wenn Warner nimmt die Powermatic Familie... Hölle im Geschäft sein...:thumbsup:


:shifty: B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Question for you Mr. emm Warner..*

Are you interested in a 3hp....3ph motor.? you need 3450 rmp.. correct....? if so let me know.. you said it was a 180T frame- correct~ IF so .. I need the shaft diamiter..& key way size......was originally going on the Oliver 20C but the torque ratio was not good with the 3450....hence I stayed with the 1740
before I say anymore.. I have one in my rat hole... :shifty: 


B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Are you interested in a 3hp....3ph motor.? you need 3450 rmp.. correct....? if so let me know.. you said it was a 180T frame- correct~ IF so .. I need the shaft diamiter..& key way size......was originally going on the Oliver 20C but the torque ratio was not good with the 3450....hence I stayed with the 1740
> before I say anymore.. I have one in my rat hole... :shifty:
> 
> 
> B.



Possibly.

I want to get this thing back together and get her fired up.
Who knows, the old 1 1/2 hp 3ph delta may have more ommph then I think.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*What!*

No pictures of the refurb.... your cruel Warner... Cruel.. that's the best aspect of this whole thing IMO... and no pics of the process..  ommph? Old Machine Monster Power Hogger ? these abreviations kill me....

B.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The planer need no bearing Brian


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sooooo.....*

what was the problem with the chafing.......:whistling:whistling:whistling

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have not done anything other then take it apart. I took pictures of that.

ommph, is like having some stink on it, more balls then I thought, you know.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I was...*



WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have not done anything other then take it apart. I took pictures of that.
> 
> ommph, is like having some stink on it, more balls then I thought, you know.


 
:jester:.... I know what you meant.. but you wont know until you throw 1-1/2" of lumber at it... 

You may be alright.. all depends on your cutters as well.. the sharper they are,, the less work on the drive motor Warner.. but even with that being taken into consideration.....you may need to go up to 3...  but like you said.. you won't know until you try it..:thumbsup: 

B.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Just curious what you gave for it and where you picked it up. I see machines like that every once in a while at the local DRMO (Goverment Surpluss) If anyone ever wants to bid on one I would be happy to help organize the shipping to the US but it will take a while and wont be cheep.

Cheers Jim


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I paid 400 bucks for it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*great idea Jim...*

and generous offer....:notworthy I know you mean well and thanks for the offer.. :thumbup: seriosly....:thumbsup:



But as far as shipping goes,,, that's the one major pitfall with this type of equipment..location..location..location,,,,,,hey....A few hundred miles,,,for this type of American machinery... hell yea.. I'll do that:thumbsup:,, even the shipping ....if it's not outrageous. However....sometimes you don't know what condition their in depending on who or what is selling the machinery..so your left stepping out to the edge... gambling.$ vs risk on machinery + shipping$....and that is the case (For the most part) with some machinery that is being sold on GOV auctions.. ..

I bought 3 pieces of WW machinery over the net..one from RIT in Rochester NY and the other two in Michigan..OWWM members. two of which I went over to see & Purchase..... but,,,my point being...... the items that were sold had owners that new about the equipment..(for the most part) and actually used the equipment...so they have some knowledge of what ever it is their selling....the condition... information about it...whats been done to it..updates...issues.... and maybe some Dirty Papers on her....and that's a definite + makes doing shipping a viable option..depending on where that is.......

shipping from Guam.... 

"agghhhhhhhhhhhh------ "I'm hearing this giant sucking sound and it's coming from my wallet"""" ahhhhhhh! the vortex of shipping...:shifty: Dam:furious::furious: 

This is no joke ... there was an Oliver 26-A that was shipped TO Guam FROM the states.. it's in OWWM... the shipping.. $4800.... 


B.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> and generous offer....:notworthy I know you mean well and thanks for the offer.. :thumbup: seriosly....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure how big an oliver 26 is but it sounds like someone paid too much. I ship a lot of stuff in for the buisness and also personal. I have shipped in several motorcycles recently. A KLX250 crated as small as could be from Penslyvania for around $500 all in to a Harley FLHTC (I think the one of the largest bikes they make) that was crated HUGE for around $1700 
But anyway if anyone ever wants something picked up crated and dropped off at the shipping company I am glad to help out.

Cheers Jim


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I picked the motor up from the electric motor place today.

They took it apart, cleaned it, checked everything out and installed new bearings.

Grand total: $55.00.

I think the cabinet is done having it's extra holes filled and ready for blasting.

I think she will be running by years end, also picked up another extension wing for it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Darc.....*

That's the way to do it.... no messin around...!!!!!!! :thumbsup: glad to hear that... seriously.. way to go Warner.,.... way to go.. doing her up write..:thumbsup::thumbup::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: but you can't cheat us..... pictures.... please,,, :notworthy


Jim...
The 26-A ...well..
this should explain everything...All #8,552.00 lbs of it...


B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will get to the picture part.

Did you want me to take pictures on my way to pick up the motor?:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Darcy...*

ahhh... what a PITA you are.....:laughing: i was just curious...:whistling:laughing: Hey.. what can I say..... I am addicted to this equipment...it's a disease..and you will soon be infected as well....:shifty: so SHUT UP!:laughing: 

B.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Prestige
That explains a LOT of it. I guess that would be a couple F150,s of shipping.
Cheers Jim


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> ahhh... what a PITA you are.....:laughing: i was just curious...:whistling:laughing: Hey.. what can I say..... I am addicted to this equipment...it's a disease..and you will soon be infected as well....:shifty: so SHUT UP!:laughing:
> 
> B.



It was a pretty exciting 6 block drive.:whistling:laughing:

You would have liked the place, there wasn't even room on the counter to write a check, freaking electric motor's everywhere.

Kind of surprised they knew where mine was.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*yea,,*

that is one serious Bad Ass lathe.. a monster - Nasa owned it.. and was sold of in an auction.. some guy bought it in texas.. and from what I have heard throught the grape vine it was sold to company in Guam ... If I had the space.... and the $$$$ that would be sittin in my shop....:laughing: the bed extends out.. 30" turn and the C-C ... 22' this was special made for NASA... 

This broshure is from 1944 30" TR and 60" over the gap.. and 19' C-C - :w00t: 

what work I do .....hmmmmmm:laughing::thumbup: 

what I don't get about these broshures is a lot of them have this guy with the business suite on..what's up with that......:laughing:

B.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Brian, that is a serious toothpick turner.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is how they used to make telephone poles!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cabinet has all the "extra" holes filled, welded and smoothed.

Going to light a fire tonight and start getting ready to prime that thing.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*.........*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm just worried about what you are going to light with that fire.......You'll end up sitting on the couch, watching the Charlie Brown Christmas special stuffing your face with Christmas cookies...:w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish there were christmas cookies.

My old lady is not real handy with a stove, or anything like that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Found a new use for the old girl.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Get......*

That POS off of of her ......


B.:shifty::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

3 phase Kapex!!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Spendy saw stand, even by Festool standards.:w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*you wish..*

...in your your dreams.:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*hey...*

Warner... you suck....your supposed to be showing pictures of the primed base... where the hell are they.. :furious: :laughing:

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Warner... you suck....your supposed to be showing pictures of the primed base... where the hell are they.. :furious: :laughing:
> 
> B.


I bought the primer:whistling

I am using the cabinet right now.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*.......*














B.:shifty:


----------



## assets444 (Aug 20, 2010)

This might fit nicely along side that shaper: *can't post link* go to charleston, SC craigslist---> type in table saw---> heading is: 10in Delta Unisaw System

It is a 1948 Delta table saw


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*not a bad saw..*

at all.... honestly.. great power horse.. :thumbup: 

my goal this year.. however..
is to close a deal on this,,,..:shifty: I sit in bed at night.. literally.. thinking aboat this saw.. this IMO.. is the Mercedes Benz of saws.. the Tannewtz..ah. the guy upped it a 1000$... now $3750.00 ....I am leaning towards the Oliver 260 ... dual arbor.. cross cut to rip in a flash...seriosuly .. this is a gem... but... you see what some use them for...:whistling

Warner....on the other hand.. well... you see what he is using this "Fine" WW equipment for,,,,:w00t::laughing:


B.


----------



## assets444 (Aug 20, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> at all.... honestly.. great power horse.. :thumbup:
> 
> my goal this year.. however..
> is to close a deal on this,,,..:shifty: I sit in bed at night.. literally.. thinking aboat this saw.. this IMO.. is the Mercedes Benz of saws.. the Tannewtz..ah. the guy upped it a 1000$... now $3750.00 ....I am leaning towards the Oliver 260 ... dual arbor.. cross cut to rip in a flash...seriosuly .. this is a gem... but... you see what some use them for...:whistling
> ...


 *WOW*, that saw looks like one heavy duty piece of machinery.

I have been on a quest lately to convert all my late model equipment to older better built equipment. Tired of all the overpriced junk out today.


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

If the guy's upping the price... well - he really doesn't want to sell. You''ll have to convice him $$$$ OR go elsewhere. Sorry. Pretty saw though.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*paint.....*

........:whistling

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got a little motivation today. 
Trying to get it all primed and sanded tonight. 

Paint tomorrow, assembly later this week.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Darcy keeps a hot blond in his shop!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Darcy keeps a hot blond in his shop!



That is just my Pepsi Holder.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a beaut. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All primed, inside components are painted and ready, extension wings are done, plinth is done.

I am kind of proud at how the dust doors came out.

I will get the good camera and take some pictures tonight. 

I still would like one more coat of primer on the outside of the cabinet and the a final block sanding of the primer.

Grrrr. And I was thinking about bring 3 more dilapidated machines home.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*3 more....*

ahh.. so how did that go Darce.......yea /nay....

Your shaper is coming together rather nicely there Mr.Green.... 


MR..Keith Bohn is write.... NO GREASE....:w00t: the paraffin wax...
by the way thats what I use on my Arn to keep it protected.. not paraffin for the tables just Johnson's paste wax.... keeps the tables/parts protected and smooth. The paraffin will keep those metal - metal adjustments moving freely with little wear & tare...:thumbsup: 
You get to do what I wish I was doing.. instead I have to get a huge cabinet out ... by Saturday..:w00t: I wish I was in your shoes write now...:sad: 

So are you really going to paint that green.... please... don't we get enough of that from you already... :laughing: just don't use hunter green..please.....you'll hate yourself for doing it,,. I applied that on the Oliver 20C and ....ah..... I like the color on the Moak.. I have to dig that up.dirty papers.... Olive green... I don't know.. to me that Hunter green is way to much.."pluged in" type of green...

looking Good Darce...:thumbsup: keep this updated..... there was a guy that responded to your thread over on the mother-ship about being able to see what we do with our machines..restoring... refurbing.. updateing... I could not agree more...:thumbup::clap:

Kudos Darce..
B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*By the way.....*

I don't like what your doing to your daughter....it's brainwashing for christ sake.... :laughing::jester: How will she be able to step out of the cult....:no::no: She has my sypathy...:notworthy...and by the way.... I hope your paying her for marketing your opinions on here.....poor kid......:laughing::jester: 

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Darce...*

what were you referring to ... handle...spinny thing.... OWWM????? :blink: 

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> what were you referring to ... handle...spinny thing.... OWWM????? :blink:
> 
> B,



The knob on the handle I guess. I got it broke loose and spins free now.

Getting closer by the hour.....

She has written Festool in block letters about 8 times on the garage floor.

I think it was the second word she knew how to spell.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, all parts are painted and prepped for install.

I will clear some space for reassembly and I promise Brian, I will take pictures of all the parts before assembly.

I may have tossed all the bolts into my bolt bucket inadvertently, which happens to only contain metric bolts and such.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have delivered as promised....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!*

Yes!!!







we are witnessing "The Birth"







- I'm lovin this:notworthy 



THANKS DARCE-:thumbup: and you went with the Delta Grey-










KEEP THE TOOL **** COMIN....







nice work there Darce... nice work....:thumbup: 

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I had you going though.:laughing:

I just couldn't bring myself to paint the old motor, it just looked to cool as it was. 

I did paint the inside of the cabinet an antique white. I saw that over there and thought it was a good idea. Helps me be able to see inside better.

Getting close, I still have few parts to finish up and a couple yet to acquire.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jeeze Brian, take a chill pill....:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Jeeze Brian, take a chill pill....:laughing:



I teared up a little laughing and then the dog barked at me.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well ya..*

I have to put my emotions down on cyberpaper... and what better way than using these guys...  

yea.. I get siked... it is so cool to see old machinery come back to life...

and it all starts by doing what man has done for 1000's of years.....

The "hunt" only ..for me... I get a bigger rush off hunting for ARN and then bring it back to life....

and then the assembly... the detailed narrative.. the problems...what was done to correct issues.... ahhhh.... it's way to cool.. :rockon: 


I will try to keep my enthusiasm down to a respectable level....:shifty:

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ok....*

I tried.....:w00t:







:rockon:



B.:shifty:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK Brian, slowly put the mouse down, now back away from the monitor and put your hand in your pockets........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> OK Brian, slowly put the mouse down, now back away from the monitor and put your hand in your pockets........


you so sure about the pocket part?:whistling:shifty::laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*ok.. I will express myself differently...*

on the popcorn interest scale.. 1-10 1 being the least and 10 the most...

















I do that already.. Lee turned me on to that.. I just got.......... a little carried away..

what parts are you waiting for Darce?


B.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He's gotta have something to do if he has no internet.:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*but you have to admit...*

this is great!!!!!!!! :thumbup: I don't know how to put in words... when you work on this machinery and put your work into it...and then step back...hit the switch... it's just a great feeling of satisfaction bringing Arn machinery back to life like it was sittin on the display floor in the showroom...wat to cool...just awsome... great thread Darce... :notworthy 

Ok back to the regularly schedualed program,,,:laughing:

I'm ok now.. it's all good.. :notworthy



B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to find the metal knobs for the dust doors and something else trivial.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think we are creating another Brian :shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I think we are creating another Brian :shutup:


well,
uh,
Lee,




No we are not.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Well now...*

Am I that bad?:blink: ........
B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*On second thought....*

please don't answer that.....:no:

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Am I that bad?:blink: ........
> B.





PrestigeR&D said:


> please don't answer that.....:no:
> 
> B.


All in good fun Brian. Appreciate your help.:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't listen to me. Just screwing with you.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*hey,,,*

If we can't mess with each other ... what fun is there then... :laughing:

I know guys...would I expect anything less..:whistling.:laughing: 


:thumbsup: 

B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So I have an extra part that was not there when I took it apart, can't find it on the parts diagram either?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Alright...Bonus parts!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hopefully....you weren't*








when you were taking it apart....:w00t::laughing: maybe you just have mixed parts up with other stuff laying around? Although I can't see that happening with you... you seem pretty organized there.. 

what is the extra part leftover Darce..? 

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Alright...Bonus parts!!


All I could do is laugh out loud Leo, LOLL:laughing:



PrestigeR&D said:


> when you were taking it apart....:w00t::laughing: maybe you just have mixed parts up with other stuff laying around? Although I can't see that happening with you... you seem pretty organized there..
> 
> what is the extra part leftover Darce..?
> 
> B,


Figured out. It is a threaded brass insert for later model shapers. My acme type rod goes directly into the spindle carrier.


this part:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I know the feeling...*

when I did the Oliver - I had the parts in seperate containters.. labled... especially for the carriage and the drive assemblies... 

I am surprized that the part wasn't listed on the diagram...? 

Looks like your makin some progress there Darce...:thumbsup: 

Did you make it to that place: Nuberg machinery????.. I know thats not the write spelling.. that machine shop...? the guy with the Mustards.....

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nobel Machinery. I am planning to get back there on Thursday.

Did you need me to look for something?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I know thats not the write spelling.. that machine shop...? the guy with the Mustards.....
> 
> B,


You sure?:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That damn Leo, sorry Brian, he is angry because I made him get out of his recliner.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya, blame Darcy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Ya, blame Darcy.


You yelled at me.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You called me old.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Well...*

pictures... would be cool Darce... if your up to it..the Moak BS's and can you find out if he has an Oliver 260 ? that's probably doubtful. 

I don't know what to do to be perfectly honest.. I was really leaning toward that 260... but what will probably happen is one will show up for less and ... well you know the rest of that song & dance... 

Anyways..
I don't want to put you out... but if your up to it... snap some pics of that place and the machinery ... I am sure he won't mind.. it's good business exposure... only if your up to it. 


Darce ... does he have a web page with a list of machines for sale>? I would like to ask him if he knows who to talk with or can get a 260.. 

so far , Bill Kerfoot is the only one that is selling a 260 in VGC at a reasonable price.. 2 weeks ago.. I found one... he wants...$6500-:w00t: all fully restored ,, new bearings.. the works.. and it is DEFINITELY show room condition.. which is not what I want.. you know...the restoration is what I am after..I want do it..:thumbsup: 

thanks.

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Lee....*

Life would not be the same with out you or Jay to reminding me how illiterate I am.... :laughing: 


I never get that write......right...ahh WTF :furious:which one is it.:laughing:


Thanks Lee..:thumbsup:

eventually I am going to get the plate in my head adjusted the write way or is it....ahhhhhhhhh FCK it .. anyways I'm gettin a tune up....:laughing: :jester:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.noblemachine.com/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Write is what you do with a pencil
Right is when you do it correctly or the opposite of left.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*thank you... .....*

sure you got that write....... :blink::laughing:


I know Lee...

I get into some bad habits with english... I didn't like English class when I was a youngster... I had to write " I will be attentive in class" 500 times on the black board when I was in 7th grade... I learned my lesson... but as you can tell.. I still have some issues with gramer....:whistling:laughing:...ahhhhhh...it's ok.. I am not perfect..I have flaws...defects...and I am honest enough with myself and to others to admit that...:notworthy no BS...:thumbsup:


B.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

write,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*AllWRITEY Then....*

:laughing: 

Darce,,, Those Moaks look like there in great shape.. SWEET:thumbsup:... 

Are you interested in that Northfeild #4... if so... I'll shut up.... but if your not... would you mind if I ask the owner about it? 

Let me know... 

Thanks..

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't remember seeing the Northfield.

There is another black Moak sitting in a corner, same size.

I think he said 1400 on them.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Darce....*

it's on there... you posted it on this thread.. I think,,, ;look on the site you linked... last one.. 

well,,,
you let me know... this is your gig,,,, :thumbsup:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't remember seeing it when I was there, no maybe. There was a big 14" delta too.

Guy to talk to is Kent.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*get out!!!!*

$1400.00 for the 36" Moaks......:w00t: that is one hell of a bargain- the ones on that page "green":shifty::laughing: look like they are in great shape! little late for me on those... but that Northfield -









yea.. I saw the Delta... little rusty but that's par for the coarse...

I just want to see whats up with it...that's all.

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*.............*












B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo was supposed to come help me flip it over.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*.........*

"slap"



B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I got the cast iron tops all cleaned up and shined up as much as I want them.

My Rotex 125 and a maroon scratch pad with a little WD-40 made short work of that.

Found out I am missing a part, got it coming but, I will have to tip it back over and take the cabinet off.

Got a couple more things to get around and then I can cover her up and stick her in the corner.:whistling:shifty::laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*.........*








can't wait to see it when you finish her up...:thumbsup: and then slam her in a corner...ahhhhhhhh:laughing:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bad Shaper, go sit in the corner...:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got the parts I was waiting on installed. Waiting for one more thing to dry and then she will be 95% complete.

I think I need to find a new belt as well. I barely got it snug and I ran out of threads on the adjustment bolt.

Off to the electric motor shop this week.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got the cast iron tops all cleaned up and shined up as much as I want them.
> 
> My Rotex 125 and a maroon scratch pad with a little WD-40 made short work of that.
> 
> ...


What? you didn't send the top out to the machinist to have it re-ground to within 1/1000" 

What a hack. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This thing is starting to really irritate me.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Darce...*

don't let it get to you... look at it this way... you will be a master at it when all is said & done... and you will have acquired a wealth of knowledge gained with all your efforts in restoring her:thumbsup:.. :notworthy 
Hang in there.... it's a lot better than dealing with non mechanical issues such as software...:whistling printing..:whistling file extensions..:whistling:wallbash: :laughing:

Tin.. was kind enough to figure it out for the shaper profile... now I don't know how he was able to do this...but.. he is "The Dude" :thumbsup: 


look forward to the pics when it's done Darce..:thumbup: 

B.


----------

